# Justificacion Social para Proyectos de Minirobotica??



## poterico13 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hola!!!!!
 ps  io soy nuevo por aqui y este sera mi primer tema 
bueno veran, estoy tomando un seminario  de microcontroladores PIC utilizando el lenguaje basic y el entorno de MicroCode studio y pues el curso esta encaminado a la minirobotica   en fin pues el caso es que estoy realizando un minisumo y dentro de los requisitos para aprobar el seminario esta  presentar una tesina en donde se le de una justificacion social al proyecto que realize. Y pues no se me ocurre de que forma puedo hacer esta justificacion social para un robot sumo 
bueno pues me gustaria saber  su opinion
 de antemano mechas gracias  y todas las ideas seran bien recibidas
gracias!!!!


----------



## alexus (Mar 8, 2010)

para erradicar las riñas de gallos, 







perros, etc. que estan prohibidas, para le experimentacion, y el desarrololo de "androirdes" que podran ser utlises en caso de desastre para busqueda y posterior rescate.


----------



## aguevara (Mar 8, 2010)

Pues la justificacion social que personalmente veria como mas valida seria la siguiente:
"Estimular la creatividad e inventiva en los jovenes, potencializando sus habilidades y conocimientos en la electronica aplicada a la robotica"

Espero te sirva saludos


----------



## monkeycoss (Abr 16, 2010)

Hola a todos, la vdd no se si este bien que postee esto aqui soy nuevo en el foro, tengo una pregunta para aguevara, me gustaria saber si sabes donde puedo conseguir componentes de electroica en monterrey. te agradeceria mucho tu ayuda!


----------



## aguevara (Abr 22, 2010)

Pues estan las tiendas Steren en el centro de monterrey (av colon) y en Av universidad en san nicolas, existen otras en el area de reforma, un poco mas especializadas en audio y tv si tu deseo es encontrar electronica especializada como micros memorias conversores AD/DA entonces esta electronica chapultepec en la calle chapultepec en san nicolas (por el HEB de av universidad) aunque son muy caros o puedes optar por ir a JAR que esta ubicada en Fco G Sada 2720 en la colonia Deportivo Obispado en Monterrey su tel es 83461302


----------



## ernestogn (Abr 22, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> para erradicar las riñas de gallos,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la respuesta mas acertada a la justificacion de las peleas de robots!!


----------

